# A little winter color



## Grampa Don (Dec 13, 2019)

We don't get much in the way of Fall colors here, but this is our pomegranate today.  It will be dropping its leaves soon.  There is still some fruit, but it is mostly overripe. 







Don


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2019)

Nice..here's a few of ours...


----------



## drifter (Dec 14, 2019)

And if I may add a couple or so. I don't stray far from home with my camera
but here's my down-sized abode.

View attachment 84690




It View attachment 84690

se




View attachment 84695


----------



## Grampa Don (Dec 14, 2019)

Gives me chills, Drifter.  My wife's sister lives in Oklahoma City.  I expect her house looks a lot like yours right now.  

I've never lived in a cold climate.  I guess you adapt, but I don't know if I could handle it.  My toes and fingers go numb when it gets down in the 40's.  Stay warm.

Don


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 14, 2019)

Beautiful tree Don!  Holly and Drifter, love your pics too!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Old Dummy (Dec 19, 2019)

My road today:


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2019)

We have no snow yet, but this is what it looks like currently... ( pub window )...






Neighbours farm


----------



## Old Dummy (Dec 20, 2019)

Off my front porch a few minutes ago:


----------



## Grampa Don (Dec 21, 2019)

Here's our little Meyer lemon tree today.






Grey sky with a little sun.

Don


----------

